# 25 yami



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

if it's a 2-stroke the 10x12 powertech 3 blade S.S propeller for best overall performance. $$

10 X 11 4 blade S.S propeller with heavy cupped for skinny water and holeshot. $$$ 

10 x 11 7/8 yamaha stock propeller 3 blade alum. propeller for economy good performance. $


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Whitesnooky.


----------

